# pinch harmonics



## doctor-dave (Feb 16, 2009)

okay ive been playing guitar for about 3 years and just recently ive kicked it up a notch ...but i CANNOT do pinch harmonics for the life of me...ive watched al the videos but whats the trick? is it just practice? i see people doing it so naturally...picking and then hitting it with their thumb...but what part of the thumb do you hit it with and how do you hold the pick in relation to your thumb to be able to do this??????


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Like a lot of these guitar "tricks", thinking too much about it can be frustrating. A long time ago I got into the habit of holding the pick with my thumb and middle finger. Some guys (teachy preachy types) will tell you this is bad or wrong, that may be true, but over time it led me to hold the pick closer to the tip. I found that by changing the angle so my the side of my thumb caught the string just a little I got those pinch harmonics. This will still take time and you DON'T have to hold the pick between your thumb and middle fingers either. Also I get the best pinch harmonics going closer to the bridge rather than the neck.

Good luck Shawn. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

:smilie_flagge17:

[youtube=option]a-0TK6rBGVg[/youtube]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. You need some level of distortion or overdrive (my reference is ZZtop)
2. You are basically hitting the picked string almost immediately with the side of your thumb knuckle/
3. It's a harmonic, so you have to gage the spot where you pick/thumb according to where you are fretting. Mid neck is about over the bridge pickup.
4. Just play sloppy pentatonics and it'll come.

Good luck

Matt


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

Great advise by all so far......
A little OD or alot of OD will help you get the feel of hitting pinch harmonics.I have found that my 'BAD' pick holding habbits have helped me get pinch harmonics at will....Not to say that BAD habbits helped....I watched a friends son try for pinch harmonics and saw he was trying to hit the string really hard to get them,so I told him to just hit the strings normal and add a little thumb....They will sound with normal picking pressure...There are all kinds of places to get them as well,move your pick hand around a little and try to find the sweet spot....
Hope this helps


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

el84 said:


> I have found that my 'BAD' pick holding habbits have helped me get pinch harmonics at will....


+ 1 on that. Just like you and Billy Gibbons, finding pinch harmonics was a happy accident for me...


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I was just going to ask about this, but this thread just popped up so I thought I would just ask here.

I have been practicing and am finally starting to get it, but they arent that strong. I was wondering if there is anything that would make it easier and\or stronger?

My guitar is a Cort Pagelli w/ DiMarzio Super Distortion in the bridge and a Super II in the neck and I am using D'Addario EXL 115 strings. That is plugged into a Peavey Vypyr 30 amp and a Snarling Dogs Very Tone Dog pedal, I am thinking about picking up a Boss Metal Zone pedal to add to the very tone since the very tone isnt really a OD pedal. 

Do you think the Metal Zone will help with the pinch harmonics?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

One thing I'll add is the pinch harmonics of Jeff Beck, Billy Gibbons and Roy Buchanan are not any different than the heavy metal stuff. Any decent metal worthy distortion pedal ought to give you_that_ tone. However, you might consider trying to get the strongest possible pinch harmonics with the least amount of gain/drive for practice purposes. I can get them going pretty good with my guitars unplugged now. For a disgusting exhibition of harmonics mastery check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZNJf-h7F8s&feature=related


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

from what I saw I think a lot of those were natural harmonics which IMO are easy compared to pinch harmonics. but if those were technically pinch harmonics then I think anyone with a finger\thumb pick could do those.

It was very good but if you want to talk insane harmonics look at Zakk Wylde.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Cort, those cascading harmonics are called harp harmonics or artificial harmonics. They're achieved by picking behind the pointer finger, or in Tommy's case the pointer and ring finger WITH the picking hand. A far more sophisticated technique than the pinch harmonics we're talking about. As far as Zakk Wylde goes, he's a great to be sure, but it's kind of apples and oranges. I don't think I'd be alone in saying Tommy's in another league. Just an opinion, and I hope you get the sound after your soon.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Here he can explain it better tha me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuR0trXMw3c&feature=related


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Back when I was a bass player Micheal Manring was the bass God of harmonics - pinch, artificial and otherwise... I don't have a link to share, but look him up if you need a dose of HOLY SMOKEs, I REALLY NEED TO PRACTICE...:bow:

Matt


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I discovered them by accident. It turns out that i will turn my pick to be perpendicular to the strings, and vibrato helps a lot too. Also, you want to fret your note right behind the actual fret, regardless of what you're playing.

Basically, just feel it (yeah, i said that ) and keep trying for them. Eventually they happen, you just have to find the way you hold the pick.

A few of my friends can't really do them, yet they've been second nature to me for a little while. A great pinch harmonic (usually means using a good vibrato) will leave you smiling lol.

Note: it is entirely possible to do pinch harmonics using a clean tone or acoustic guitar, it just doesn't have the same sound.


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> I discovered them by accident. It turns out that i will turn my pick to be perpendicular to the strings, and vibrato helps a lot too. Also, you want to fret your note right behind the actual fret, regardless of what you're playing.
> 
> Basically, just feel it (yeah, i said that ) and keep trying for them. Eventually they happen, you just have to find the way you hold the pick.
> 
> ...


I totally agree....
Once you get the feel for them you can do them on almost any stringed instrument.....And once you get the hang of them add some vibrato.....Hit the pinch harmonic and shake the snot outa that string.....kkjuw


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Richie Sambora is also guilty of overdoing this. I don't mind Billy Gibbons because he doesn't do it quite so often.
It certainly was fun learning how to do it properly.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Practice them on an acoustic first to get them down pat. If you can ge the technique clean enough to sound properly on an acoustic it will sound wicked on an electric.

The common mith is that you need gain or a certain EQ setting to make the pinched harmonic sound... or that you need hot pick ups... none of thats true. 

Move up and down the lenth of the string till you find the commonly used node points... pick the note and graze it with the flesh of your thumb or finger. Notice in the video earlier in the post that when the player piches out a harmonic he shifts the angle of his picking slightly to allow the flesh of his thumb in this case to graze the string. Just like playing a natural harmonig you need to touch then release to get the harmonic to ring ot. It also helps to use a rigid pick or to pick with more authority... once you get it though relax up a bit.

The bass strings ( E, A, D ) and the G string are a little easier than the B and E especially if you use extra light guage strings... the smaller the string the lesser the surface area... the smaller the target to hit.

make sence? get it down killer on an acoustic and you will see the miths disolve and the truth will be apparent. It all come back to good technique.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

3rd fret is most guitarists favourite place to rip pinch harmonics 

also, i dont think its necessary to practise on an acoustic first. I didn't own an acoustic when i learned how to do PH's lol


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> also, i dont think its necessary to practise on an acoustic first. I didn't own an acoustic when i learned how to do PH's lol


...not necassary by any stretch but it helps get good technique down and most importantly is disolves the miths... less hang ups leads to a more efficient practice. This is the main reason why I recommend it.:smile:

If you want here is some other advice... practice on an Electric guitar but do not plug in. You will hear more clearly what adjustments need to be made and again it makes for more efficient practice... it's the miths surrounding the topic that cause most of the problems... what amp do i needto get good PH's?
What pick ups do I need? What srtings do I need? what settings on an amp are better? None of that stuff makes up for bad technique and a lot of time can be spent pursueing these miths.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with KHINGPYNN. Roy Buchanan said he rarely plugged in when he was at home or practicing in a hotel room, and he's one of the kings of this technique. If you can control and execute this unplugged, it will greatly improve your technique when you plug in. In fact I highly recommend trying to nail as many "electric" themes/techniques as you can on an acoustic. I have arranged quite a few Hendrix tunes for acoustic guitar, and learned a lot doing it.

Shawn. :smile:


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

does pick thickness play a role in pinch harmonics? right now I use a 1mm pick if I used something thinner would it be easier to perform a pinch harmonic?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I think you'd be best to use the pick you've been using all along. Consider how much of the time you'll be playing things where comfort and familiarity are what's really called for. A difference in pick gage will change the timbre of the pinch harmonic, not make it any easier to accomplish. There are no shortcuts, just a lot of practice. If you do find that your getting a better handle on it with a thinner pick, then that's likely the pick gage you should be using for everything. It took me quite awhile to find the gage I like.

Shawn


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> does pick thickness play a role in pinch harmonics? right now I use a 1mm pick if I used something thinner would it be easier to perform a pinch harmonic?


Rugburn makes a good point... changing guages could slow down your progress. You use 1mm picks and as far as I'm concerned you are using a good guage pick for overal performance.

Thinks of it like this. You need to pick with a little authoirty to sound a harmonic nice and clean. The other benifit is energy transfer from a thicker more rigid pick is not delayed to your finger and thumb... by way of the pick bending first then releasing. Rigid picks allow more accuracy. Look at most of all the great pickers hands. 1 mm to 2 mm picks are common. Many players find if they use a thin pick like a .60mm and they change to a 1mm that their accuracy improoves because of the reason I mentioned earlier.

For example Al Dimeola used a 2mm pick.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

ok thanks guys :rockon2:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The problem with PH's is once you learn them, they can be addictive. 

i remember being in Gr. 10, jamming with my band, playing Crazy Train..I probably played almost every second note with a PH....and the rhythm guitarist yelling at me "Stop that! You think it sounds good, but it doesnt!" lol.

This was loong b4 Zakk came onto the scene. 
Upon learning how he uses PH's as a mating call for homosexuals, my use of PH's came to an abrupt end.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Diablo said:


> The problem with PH's is once you learn them, they can be addictive.
> 
> i remember being in Gr. 10, jamming with my band, playing Crazy Train..I probably played almost every second note with a PH....and the rhythm guitarist yelling at me "Stop that! You think it sounds good, but it doesnt!" lol.
> 
> ...


ya I dont think they work well with crazy train... hwopv 

who was using pick harmonics to attract queers?


----------

